# Cobra ink cartridges not recognized



## dgalanaugh23 (Mar 22, 2014)

I have an issue that requires some expert knowledge. I have been trying to install the Cobra Ink CIS system for 2 days now. My WF7510 Epsom printer will not recognize the cartridges. I was in contact with Cobra. I was told it might be the battery on the cartridges. I didn't remember there being one, but I figured he was the expert.(I have a day job so I couldn't check myself) I bought the 3v battery. When I get home, there isn't a battery to be found. It's too late for support, there hours are over for the day. Here are some pics, is anything missing?


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

dgalanaugh23 said:


> I have an issue that requires some expert knowledge. I have been trying to install the Cobra Ink CIS system for 2 days now. My WF7510 Epsom printer will not recognize the cartridges. I was in contact with Cobra. I was told it might be the battery on the cartridges. I didn't remember there being one, but I figured he was the expert.(I have a day job so I couldn't check myself) I bought the 3v battery. When I get home, there isn't a battery to be found. It's too late for support, there hours are over for the day. Here are some pics, is anything missing?


Just making sure you did not do a firmware update first. Did you ever get it to work? I would first lift up the cartridge and leave it for 10 min then place it back in. The reason I asked if you ever got it to work is I had the same problem with mine at first and I wasn't pushing the ciss down hard enough to make contact. Try that first.


----------



## dgalanaugh23 (Mar 22, 2014)

macman29681 said:


> Just making sure you did not do a firmware update first. Did you ever get it to work? I would first lift up the cartridge and leave it for 10 min then place it back in. The reason I asked if you ever got it to work is I had the same problem with mine at first and I wasn't pushing the ciss down hard enough to make contact. Try that first.


Macman29681-no luck. I'm not sure what else to try at this point. I've pressed down and it feels secure. I wrote to cobra and send him the pics of the carts. He mentioned something about the battery. Hopefully he's able to assist me. I'm at wits end. Thanks for checking in.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

dgalanaugh23 said:


> Macman29681-no luck. I'm not sure what else to try at this point. I've pressed down and it feels secure. I wrote to cobra and send him the pics of the carts. He mentioned something about the battery. Hopefully he's able to assist me. I'm at wits end. Thanks for checking in.


Is this the first time you installed cartridges or did it work before?


----------



## dgalanaugh23 (Mar 22, 2014)

macman29681 said:


> Is this the first time you installed cartridges or did it work before?


This is the first time. I thought I would be a simple process, boy was I wrong. I have a day job so I can't troubleshoot easily. By time get home they are closed. I want to get back to making tees.


----------



## macman29681 (May 24, 2013)

dgalanaugh23 said:


> This is the first time. I thought I would be a simple process, boy was I wrong. I have a day job so I can't troubleshoot easily. By time get home they are closed. I want to get back to making tees.


OK did you make sure when you used the needle to fill up the carts that you pulled until ink started to come into the syringe. There can't be any air. Start with this order Y,C,M, then K. I still bet it is not seated all the way. If that doesn't work give Richard a call it could also be that little memory chip on the back.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Don't know for the 7510 but the 7010 CISS comes with a battery on top of the cartridges. Don't see any on your picture, so ask Richard if it should be there and if so return it for an exchange.


----------



## dgalanaugh23 (Mar 22, 2014)

Brian said:


> Don't know for the 7510 but the 7010 CISS comes with a battery on top of the cartridges. Don't see any on your picture, so ask Richard if it should be there and if so return it for an exchange.


Brian, Thank you, I believe this may be the issue. There is a white port on top of the carts next to the reset button. It appears as though something should be plugged in. I have contacted Richard, I'm sure he'll get back to me. Thanks for the pic, that was very helpful.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

Ok. now look inside the box that the CISS came in and the battery might be taped to the top of the box or it should be somewhere inside the package. If you find it try connecting it as per my picture. If not it's back to Richard.


----------



## dgalanaugh23 (Mar 22, 2014)

Brian said:


> Ok. now look inside the box that the CISS came in and the battery might be taped to the top of the box or it should be somewhere inside the package. If you find it try connecting it as per my picture. If not it's back to Richard.


Brian, Richard got back to me, he's sending me the battery so I can plug it in to the carts. I should receive it by tomorrow.
Thank you for all you help.


----------



## Brian (May 18, 2007)

You are welcome.I suggest you go to his website and click on the video for your printer.It is very helpful and if you follow each step you will be up and running after you get the battery.
Let us know!!


----------



## IronsApparel (Apr 6, 2012)

I've had problems with the cobra system to. used it on Epson 1430.
Great for saving ink, seems to last forever, here's the but !!. Print 1 posi off all good, next job it decides it won't recognize ink, turn on/off, wasted time, anger levels increasing. Time and time again till I want to smash the printer. 
Never runs perfect, now year old printer is broken. I am sure that on/off time and time again has not helped. Fortunately still under warranty.
For this reason I am not a fan, waste of money.


----------



## dgalanaugh23 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronsApparel said:


> I've had problems with the cobra system to. used it on Epson 1430.
> Great for saving ink, seems to last forever, here's the but !!. Print 1 posi off all good, next job it decides it won't recognize ink, turn on/off, wasted time, anger levels increasing. Time and time again till I want to smash the printer.
> Never runs perfect, now year old printer is broken. I am sure that on/off time and time again has not helped. Fortunately still under warranty.
> For this reason I am not a fan, waste of money.


IronsApparel, I appreciate the heads up. I would react the same way if that happened to me. I feel all products should perform as advertised. At least you are under warranty. Best of luck! I am going to install the battery tonight, I really hope it works.


----------

